# F/S: 20ft Flatbed



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:

20ft flatbed for straight truck
Removable headache rack
Pull out loading ramp in the rear
Has oil tanks bolted on it currently

I know very little about it as I acquired it in a property purchase.

$500 OBO
Make me an offer, I want it gone.

Phil 
630-768-3211


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like an awfully good price to me. Almost makes me wish I had a need for one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Try going the backwards way about it... buy the flatbed from me and then look for a truck that it will fit under, THEN find a use for the truck... Thumbs Up

I buy guns that way all the time. Buy the gun, then I start hunting whatever the gun was made for hunting... drives my wife nuts!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I wonder how much effort and $$$ would be involved to cut that down to 8 or 9’ for an F350?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll pay me $500 to take it oof your hands???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll pay me $500 to take it oof your hands???


Sure... come and get it chief...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> I wonder how much effort and $$$ would be involved to cut that down to 8 or 9' for an F350?


It will be very very cheap and require very little effort... trust me...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn Bob (@Sawboy), there you go, get-r-done!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> It will be very very cheap and require very little effort... trust me...


Turning into quite the slumlord...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turning into quite the slumlord...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> It will be very very cheap and require very little effort... trust me...


I suspect some sarcasm


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Delete this thread please.....somehow I feel I'm involved if sawboy buys it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> I suspect some sarcasm


Nope... not a touch... why would you think that????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Turning into quite the slumlord...


Not trying... just happening somehow...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> somehow I feel I'm involved if sawboy buys it.


Somehow??? You KNOW you are.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> Do not delete this thread please.....I'd love to be involved if sawboy buys it.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

And think about it @1olddogtwo......we can make TWO flatbeds our of it!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> And think about it @1olddogtwo......we can make TWO flatbeds our of it!!!


I was thinking the same thing, Getting two out of it. Being the Freddy Gee I am I would have to buy it if I was closer, Mighty cheap IMO.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> I wonder how much effort and $$$ would be involved to cut that down to 8 or 9' for an F350?


Shortening is pretty straight forward and wouldn't be costly. I shortened a 9' to a 8' and just built a new rear apron for the lights and a step.The frame rail width is where the problem could be.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Shortening is pretty straight forward and wouldn't be costly. I shortened a 9' to a 8' and just built a new rear apron for the lights and a step.The frame rail width is where the problem could be.


That's what I was thinking, Please don't tempt me, I think it's a steal but it's 10 hrs away or close I think. $500.00 bucks Phil just don't want to look at it anymore. FWIW somebody within a reasonable distance it is nothing but a gain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> That's what I was thinking, Please don't tempt me, I think it's a steal but it's 10 hrs away or close I think. $500.00 bucks Phil just don't want to look at it anymore. FWIW somebody within a reasonable distance it is nothing but a gain.


Looking at Phil's other pics...I'm sure he's got some other "antiques" that he would love to sell to Plowsite's white version of Fred Sanford...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looking at Phil's other pics...I'm sure he's got some other "antiques" that he would love to sell to Plowsite's white version of Fred Sanford...


Frederick G. Sanford lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> That's what I was thinking, Please don't tempt me, I think it's a steal but it's 10 hrs away or close I think. $500.00 bucks Phil just don't want to look at it anymore. FWIW somebody within a reasonable distance it is nothing but a gain.


It'd make a great prone shooting platform, I have a hay wagon chassis it'd fit on nicely.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

FredG said:


> That's what I was thinking, Please don't tempt me, I think it's a steal but it's 10 hrs away or close I think. $500.00 bucks Phil just don't want to look at it anymore. FWIW somebody within a reasonable distance it is nothing but a gain.


I could get both trucks to @Philbilly2's with ease. Knock em out in a weekend?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> I could get both trucks to @Philbilly2's with ease. Knock em out in a weekend?


It would cost far to much in beer... you would be better off buying two brand new...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I'm kinda interested in it for a project, will you take 250.00 for 10ft?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Well, I'm kinda interested in it for a project, will you take 250.00 for 10ft?


Sure... but you also have to take the other half with you in this deal...

10 more feet... 250 more bucks...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pat which 10ft are you interested in? Front or back? You wanting the lights or the headache rack?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Come on @Sawboy, if you play this right with your insurance company, you could get your flatbed and actually come out ahead on money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Pat which 10ft are you interested in? Front or back? You wanting the lights or the headache rack?


Front left and right rear....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Front left and right rear....


Damn. I'd pay the whole 500 for the back 7ft and headache rack. You can have the rest of the deck free? What say you sir?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd take the middle 10 feet.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd take the middle 10 feet.


Serious?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> Serious?


I'm always as serious as a heart attack...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

If I get it to your shop can you cut it? And your be getting 13ft.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So when you coming to get it?

I am sick of looking at it and it is about to go for scrap...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I have no need (or a truck to tow it with), but I would stick some axles underneath, get someone to weld up a tongue, and make an equipment trailer out of it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have no need (or a truck to tow it with), but I would stick some axles underneath, get someone to weld up a tongue, and make an equipment trailer out of it.


The cost to do that, even with the deck for "free", would be more than the end resulting trailer would be worth.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> I wonder how much effort and $$$ would be involved to cut that down to 8 or 9' for an F350?


I don't think it would be bad, If I was closer I would buy it for that little money. Probably could take off what you want and sell the rest or make 2 beds. I'll buy anything somewhat use full for $500.00 if I can get to it lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I personally suspect that the labor to convert it to a 9' from a 20, what with having to strip the deck and wiring in order to due the necessary cutting/welding, wouldn't be that much less than building it from the ground up. And the value of the materials wouldn't be worth the $500.

If you can use it as-is as a 20', it would be well worth the $500


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I personally suspect that the labor to convert it to a 9' from a 20, what with having to strip the deck and wiring in order to due the necessary cutting/welding, wouldn't be that much less than building it from the ground up. And the value of the materials wouldn't be worth the $500.
> 
> If you can use it as-is as a 20', it would be well worth the $500


You must not like projects...

I like to have at least 5 or 6 good ones going on in the shop at one time... keeps everything scattered all over the shop nicely...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> You must not like projects...


I just like bursting bubbles

For a cut of the proceeds, I'll be glad to change my opinion on the matter.

Damn, $500 for a 20'? You could make a body, trailer, and still have enough leftover to sell to @JMHConstruction to make into a deck!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I personally suspect that the labor to convert it to a 9' from a 20, what with having to strip the deck and wiring in order to due the necessary cutting/welding, wouldn't be that much less than building it from the ground up. And the value of the materials wouldn't be worth the $500.
> 
> If you can use it as-is as a 20', it would be well worth the $500


  lol, Have you priced FB recently? Junk are $800.00 here that you would definitely not even consider installing. Not to mention the trailer possibility's. If I wasn't 10 hrs away it would be gone. $500.00 That's a couple nights out for dinner and a few times to the tavern lol.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree that it is worth way more than $500 - as a 20' body. I just question using it as "raw materials" for something totally different.

@Philbilly2 was right - I don't like projects. I'm a buzz-kill like that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well... much as I hate to do it, it is going onto Craigslist.

Hopefully at least a few people will contact me today to arrange to have their "movers" or their "shippers" come and I can give them the overpay amount in cash...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I agree that it is worth way more than $500 - as a 20' body. I just question using it as "raw materials" for something totally different.
> 
> @Philbilly2 was right - I don't like projects. I'm a buzz-kill like that.


This is the thing, you still got the back rack and the back end, I hardly think cutting it in two spots is a huge chore. Cut the front and weld the back bumper to the bed your good to go.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> This is the thing, you still got the back rack and the back end, I hardly think cutting it in two spots is a huge chore. Cut the front and weld the back bumper to the bed your good to go.


Do you weld Fred? No snarkiness here, just curious.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Do you weld Fred? No snarkiness here, just curious.


Something like a mig some. I weld like my new cab corners rockers etc. I could not stick weld or any of that new type of welding. I give a my welding to a local fab guy I known for 40 yrs he treats me good. I can cut though lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Do you weld Fred? No snarkiness here, just curious.


Snarkiness lmao.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

@Philbilly2, I'll buy it if we can do the project of making it and placing it as two flatbeds at your place. I'll even buy the beer and dinner.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would not worry about cutting it, I'm pretty sure I could cut it with a straight line and and a demo saw. Save you all that grinding if you were to use a torch. Either way would be okay with me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry Bob...

The bed left on Friday afternoon. :waving:

She gone. Close it up.


----------

